

Nokia Siemens To Buy Motorola Unit For $1.2B - acangiano
http://www.informationweek.com/news/infrastructure/management/showArticle.jhtml?articleID=225900165&subSection=News

======
pietrofmaggi
When I read the title I thought that it was the Motorola Mobility unit (the
one that makes phones).

But Nokia (Nokia Siemens Networks) bought the Motorola Mobile network
infrastructure unit.

Still a big news (1.2B$ it's a big news for me), but Motorola is still in the
mobile phone business (and Nokia still don't have a valid phone OS).

~~~
acangiano
I updated the headline.

